# The Essence Of Beauty



## N2TORTS (Jan 26, 2015)

Even the Monarchs are hatching at the Cove'......









There many others on the same bush .....


----------



## keepergale (Jan 26, 2015)

That is very cool. It seems you have something new almost daily. I am jealous.


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2015)

You always have great things to see and watch there. I wouldn't get anything done.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> You always have great things to see and watch there. I wouldn't get anything done.


Well ...it does take "work" ...I just make it as enjoyable as possible ......
The Monarchs are a " planned" thing as I read up on them and planted one of their favorite eating/nesting plants. Asclepias syriaca 
aka: "Milkweed". The bush with all the cocoons is about 6 feet from that plant ....with about a dozen or so cocoons in development. The neat-o thing is right before the butterfly emerges the cocoon nearly reaches transparency and you can see the colored wings within. Some fun fact.... The Milkweed plant was named after Asclepius, the Greek god of healing, because of the many folk-medicinal uses from the milkweed plants.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2015)

So wonderful to see this. Native habitats are dwindling for these guys (like every other critter huh ) It's great to see somebody who actually plants milkweed!!

So you currently have this happening? (asked kinda wistfully as it's months til I get to see butterflies again)


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2015)

Didn't realize milkweed was there thing. You always read about the butterfly bush to attract butterfly's and it's not a milk weed. 
My neighbor behind me has bunch of milkweed planted next to their garage. Now I know why. 
I bought one of those grow your own butterfly when my son was little so we could watch it. It was pretty cool and most hatched and flew away for a short lived life


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So wonderful to see this. Native habitats are dwindling for these guys (like every other critter huh ) It's great to see somebody who actually plants milkweed!!
> 
> So you currently have this happening? (asked kinda wistfully as it's months til I get to see butterflies again)


yuppers .....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

wellington said:


> Didn't realize milkweed was there thing. You always read about the butterfly bush to attract butterfly's and it's not a milk weed.
> My neighbor behind me has bunch of milkweed planted next to their garage. Now I know why.
> I bought one of those grow your own butterfly when my son was little so we could watch it. It was pretty cool and most hatched and flew away for a short lived life


I did the same thing as a young chap ! ....


----------



## AmRoKo (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful! I love seeing the monarchs and other butterflies here. We also get hummingbird moths, they're super cute! :>


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful JD!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Momz ... you have always had good taste .... and a Diegan at that !


----------



## kathyth (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful Minarchs! That's so cool that you attract them and give them a safe place to dry their wings off. Hard to believe you can see the colors of their wings while they're in the cocoon.
They Cove definitely promotes beautiful life


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 29, 2015)

what species of tortoise is this?


----------



## pam (Jan 30, 2015)

Beautiful


----------

